# Help me buying a mega Zoom Camera with Good clarity Pics and Manual Controls



## AMTECH69 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am planning to buy a megazoom camera may be 15x and more with good picture quality. I have already handled compact digicams and some bridge cams like  Fuji S5700 (7.1mp, 10x), Nikon L110 (12mp, 15x).
I am starting this new thread just because I got confused going through all those threads.
My requirements are:
i) Zoom 15x & above
ii)Good Picture Quality (clarity)
iii)Manual Controls (PASM mode dial or Apparture/Shutter priority mode)
iv)HD video with stereo sound.
I have narrowed down my search to Fujifilm S25EXR & Nikon P510 on the basis of tech. specs only. not tested so far. 
1.)Are there more cameras meeting my requirements?
2.) If having same specs, which one is better in picture quality (Lens & Sensor); Nikon or Fuji?


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2012)

Knowing your budget would help us help you...


----------



## Neo (Dec 19, 2012)

Nikon Coolpix P510 is the best choice. It has a 16megapixel sensor with a lens that covers 24-1000mm focal length with variable aperture of f/3.0-5.9
It shells out for ~24k INR


----------



## clickclick (Dec 19, 2012)

Canon SX240 HS fits well


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't like Nikon P510...autofocus and image stabilization is not good.
Sony HX100v/200V is better in the same category.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 19, 2012)

take Sony hx 200v eye closed


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2012)

I am still confused about the budget...is it from 10-20k ??


----------



## AMTECH69 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for quick response and sorry for late reply from me. network was down.
My budget is around 15-20k but may go further for quality and features. Even thought of buying entry level DSLR; Nikon D3100 and Canon 1100D but going for high zoom lens may cost a bit more.
Apart from basic point & shoot photography I want to do some experimental photography, Birds, Animals, Landscapes & some macro level photography.


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2012)

SX40 and FZ150 was good. Now not that worthy cameras are available in that price range.

Check FZ60.

Really, I like HS25EXR. Images are little noisy but for small prints it's fine and good. With some little effort you could make some wonderful photographs.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 19, 2012)

i would chose panasonic fz60 over sony hx200,

since canon has discontinued sx40, there are still some online stores selling it at 22-23k, sx40 is again a very good camera.

its between sx240 and fz60


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2012)

If u want everything from the start better go with superzooms and not DSLR

And FZ60 is good one for ur budget

but sony have awesome video recording in HX200V


----------



## AMTECH69 (Dec 21, 2012)

what about Fuji HS25EXR? Anybody tried? Feature wise it seems comparable with Nikon or Canon models but not sure about image quality. Moreover it has manual zoom. Is it preferred over automatic one?
Pls Help.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 21, 2012)

AMTECH69 said:


> what about Fuji HS25EXR? Anybody tried? Feature wise it seems comparable with Nikon or Canon models but not sure about image quality. Moreover it has manual zoom. Is it preferred over automatic one?
> Pls Help.




i would suggest u to watch the 'zoom test' on youtube of the cameras. just search 'hs25exr zoom test', 'fz60 zoom test' etc, this would give an idea as to which is better and will also help u which has a better focus. Do watch the video at 720p or 1080 p.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 21, 2012)

Not really sure about Fuji. Specs are good on paper but IQ isnt that good


----------

